# Have any shiny pokemon? :]



## kraine (Mar 28, 2010)

I thought it would be cool to see what shinies people had found over the years. No cheats please, that's no fun.  And yeah, we know you had a red Gyarados. Lol.

I've had a shiny Magikarp in Crystal, and a shiny Mankey and Sandshrew in Red.












Pretty sparse.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 28, 2010)

I have a Shiny Golbat in Diamond. 8)

I also have that Pikachu-colored Pichu but I guess that doesn't really count. X3


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

That shiny Sandshrew is from Pokemon Gold.

I have 45 hours logged into Gold for this play-through, but I haven't come across a single non-scripted Shiny.  Most I ever had in one game was something like three or four, I don't think I ever caught a shiny in any other game though.

Shinies should remain rare.  >(  They shouldn't have glitches to exploit to quadruple the odds of encounter.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 28, 2010)

Is there any difference between shiny pokemon and normal pokemon? I mean...other than the fact they are shiny?


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

skittle said:


> Is there any difference between shiny pokemon and normal pokemon? I mean...other than the fact they are shiny?


In some cases they have a naturally higher attack stat, but that's about it.  I think that only applies in Gold / Silver, and even then with maybe one or two pokemon that can possibly be shiny.

They're just there to look pretty.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Geodude, Rattata, and two Starly.

Other than that, all hacks. It's just an alternate color scheme and some sparkles to me.



Attaman said:


> In some cases they have a naturally higher attack  stat, but that's about it.  I think that only applies in Gold / Silver,  and even then with maybe one or two pokemon that can possibly be  shiny.



Shiny doesn't affect stats. It's purely looks/trophy.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 28, 2010)

Shiny in Gold / Silver is _influenced_ by stats, however.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Shiny in Gold / Silver is _influenced_ by stats, however.



Granted.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a shiny torkal on my emerald version and a shiny spinda on emerald.
I got glitched shinies on my crystal version ( I got pokerus and it glitched my PC upp up, had every pokemon in shiny version )

I haven't found anything in heartgold. Yet. YET!! XD


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

SHINY GROUDON!!!
I was at my friends and we were playing pokemon (emerald) and i went to catch groudon and when he showed up in battle mode i was like "why the fuck is he yellow...?"
and i caught it and he stayed yellow lol.
I also got a shiny haunter.


----------



## Riley (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never had one.  I saw one once in the original gold/silver, but I didn't know what it was so I just killed it.  Any wild pokemon I don't already have 1 of is just a lump of xp shaped like something.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> SHINY GROUDON!!!
> I was at my friends and we were playing pokemon (emerald) and i went to catch groudon and when he showed up in battle mode i was like "why the fuck is he yellow...?"
> and i caught it and he stayed yellow lol.
> I also got a shiny haunter.


Pft lucky! <3 I always wanted a shiny legend, never had the luck, nor do I have patience to keep turning the game on and off lol


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Karmarsi-Kedamoki said:


> Pft lucky! <3 I always wanted a shiny legend, never had the luck, no do I have patience to keep turning the game on and off lol



after i found out what shiny was (and didnt know the ratio...) i saved before rayquaza and kept retrying to see if he could be shiny lol. apparently the ratio is 1 in every 8192 (roughly)   

...i never got shiny rayquaza...


----------



## Azbulldog (Mar 28, 2010)

The only one I had to opportunity of getting, but I killed it or ran away from it without realizing. It was late at night and not until the morning did it hit me what I had done.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> The only one I had to opportunity of getting, but I killed it or ran away from it without realizing. It was late at night and not until the morning did it hit me what I had done.



Oh I pity the foo...


----------



## Draconic (Mar 28, 2010)

I once accidentally killed a shiny Koffing in Gold because I didn't know what it was...


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

Shiny Sneasel in Diamond. <3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

The only shiny I found by chance was a Tenitcool on Ruby.

I called him Rare Gel.
Haha.

He was rather disappointing. :c


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The only shiny I found by chance was a Tenitcool on Ruby.
> 
> I called him Rare Gel.
> Haha.
> ...



Tentacools usually are.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Tentacools usually are.



The Tentacruel who smashed that amusement park in the anime was pretty badass, though.

Whenever I start raising a Pokemon, there's this little niggle in my head that I might raise it a few levels and then bump into a SUPERIOR SHINY versian of it and be TORN.
Not that it ever happens.

I wanted a shiny Miltank so badly in Pearl...


----------



## Liam (Mar 28, 2010)

Shiny?  What are you talking about?  All I see are these black and white pokemon.
[goes back to playing red]


----------



## Taralack (Mar 28, 2010)

My bf was catching trading fodder in Pearl and didn't realise he'd gotten a shiny Starly until he traded it to me.  I trained it up and it's now a leet Staraptor.


----------



## Envy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never even seen a Shiny.

Poor me :C


----------



## LordWalsh (Mar 28, 2010)

A Shiny Wingull, Clampearl, Rayquaza, and Pidgy (lol on the last one) on Emerald.

A Shiny Miltank, and a shiny Infernape on Diamond.

Yes, I saved and tried over and over for that shiny Rayquaza. I killed him the first time. 34 tries later, I got the Shiny encounter again, and caught. I was happy.

The Shiny Infernape was a trade. Not sure if glitch'd/hacked for it. :/


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

LordWalsh said:


> A Shiny Wingull, Clampearl, Rayquaza, and Pidgy (lol on the last one) on Emerald.
> 
> A Shiny Miltank, and a shiny Infernape on Diamond.
> 
> ...



you lying fuck.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 28, 2010)

I got a shiny wooper and a shiny meowth.

The Shiny Meowth I gave to P1-2004gsb because he wanted a meowth.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 28, 2010)

I've never seen a shiny, and I've played and beat almost every Pokemon game (except Heart Gold/Soul Silver). I've got no luck at all with those.


----------



## Jashwa (Mar 29, 2010)

So _that's_ what that weird ass colored pokemon was in gold. 

I remember running into a weird colored version of something, although I can't remember what it was now, and killing it. I thought it was just a bug in the game.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 29, 2010)

I encountered one once, it was a blue koffing in Ruby. I made the really stupid mistake of killing it.

I'm currently trying PMD: Sky until I go get Soul Silver.


----------



## Lyxen (Mar 29, 2010)

im like color blind so i dont think i really notice if they are shiny or not. but i think i ran into a pink butterfree, and caught but let it go, due to bug catching contest


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 29, 2010)

Shiny Espeon is an outrage.
And Pikachu is... orange. Okay.
Nintendo, what the Hell?

They have 500-odd critters and only shiny Charizard and Umbreon look fantastic.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Shiny Espeon is an outrage.



You don't like radioactive Pokemanz?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You don't like radioactive Pokemanz?



She's _supposed _to be graceful. D:

GLOWAN AND MUTATED EEVEE BABIEZ


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> She's _supposed _to be graceful. D:
> 
> GLOWAN AND MUTATED EEVEE BABIEZ



Mine was graceful.

Then I stuffed her in a box.

And horribly violated her via haxx.

And she had lesbian eggs with my Umbreon.


----------



## Onewing (Mar 29, 2010)

I only ran into one whilst playing pearl, at the time I didn't even know about shiny pokemon. I think it was a one hit KO, otherwise I could have realized it was pink.


----------



## LycanBlade (Mar 29, 2010)

uumm just wondering (hasnt played pokemon in a while) whats the difference between a reg and shiny pokemon?


----------



## Skittle (Mar 29, 2010)

LycanBlade said:


> uumm just wondering (hasnt played pokemon in a while) whats the difference between a reg and shiny pokemon?


Shiny pokemon are rare and shiny.

That about it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 29, 2010)

skittle said:


> Shiny pokemon are rare and shiny.
> 
> That about it.



Some shinies are diseased with pokerus. Kill one and watch your party get infected after a few battles. Pokerus causes pokemon's EVs to explode resulting in super level ups compared to an average pokemon.

EDIT: I guess you can catch pokerus from non-shinies as well


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

Never.  Even.  Seen.  One.

Fuck you Gamefreak.   >:c


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> Never.  Even.  Seen.  One.
> 
> Fuck you Gamefreak.   >:c


Hey I haven't seen one since my emerald days XD which is... whenever emerald came out

fffff D8<

How much you wanna bet I'm gonna find a shiny tomorrow morning due to me saying this?

How much you wanna bet it's gonna be crappy? Like green espeon? ( Lucario also has its color patches switched. Game Freak is LAY-ZAY~ XD )


----------



## Skittle (Mar 29, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Some shinies are diseased with pokerus. Kill one and watch your party get infected after a few battles. Pokerus causes pokemon's EVs to explode resulting in super level ups compared to an average pokemon.
> 
> EDIT: I guess you can catch pokerus from non-shinies as well


Wtf is pokerus? I've never even heard of it before except in the HeartGold/SoulSilver thread.


----------



## Takun (Mar 29, 2010)

skittle said:


> Wtf is pokerus? I've never even heard of it before except in the HeartGold/SoulSilver thread.



A positive disease that pokemon can get.  You can also pass it on to your team.  It doubles EV points gained per pokemone KO'd.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 29, 2010)

Takun said:


> A positive disease that pokemon can get.  You can also pass it on to your team.  It doubles EV points gained per pokemone KO'd.


..Nifty... How does one catch this?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 29, 2010)

Shiny Tentacool and I think a Wooper in Ruby or Pearl, I guess I deleted the file. Before them I think I might have seen a shiny Onix once, but was too tired to realize it.

I got Pokerus in HeartGold without seeing a shiny.



skittle said:


> ..Nifty... How does one catch this?



I think it just randomly happens.


----------



## Skittle (Mar 29, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> Shiny Tentacool and I think a Wooper in Ruby or Pearl, I guess I deleted the file. Before them I think I might have seen a shiny Onix once, but was too tired to realize it.
> 
> I got Pokerus in HeartGold without seeing a shiny.
> 
> ...


How do you know you gets it?


----------



## Kivaari (Mar 29, 2010)

When you go heal at the pokemon center the lady will tell you.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 30, 2010)

Gyarados and Pichu.
...
...
SHINIES ARE USELESS ANYWAY. ):<


----------



## Envy (Mar 30, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Shiny Espeon is an outrage.
> And Pikachu is... orange. Okay.
> Nintendo, what the Hell?
> 
> They have 500-odd critters and only shiny Charizard and Umbreon look fantastic.



Pikachu is Orange because Raichu is orange.

That's what I assume.


----------



## Stray Cat (Mar 31, 2010)

I've sunk way too many hours into ruby, pearl, and platinum and have never seen one.  It's just as well I guess, if I do see one it will probably be a hard capture when I have no one to disable it.


----------



## Dasaki (Mar 31, 2010)

2 Gold Shinx and a blue Unown G all on diamond. People keep tellin me the Unown is extreamly valueble since you can't use the pokeradar for it, but I just find it worthless.

Edit: I would kill for a legit shiny Riolu, but since I have virtualy no way to conect to wifi I'm never gona get one.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 31, 2010)

Stray Cat said:


> I've sunk way too many hours into ruby, pearl, and platinum and have never seen one.  It's just as well I guess, if I do see one it will probably be a hard capture when I have no one to disable it.



Yeah... I've played Silver, Sapphire, Emerald, Fire Red, and Diamond, beating the elite four in all of those games, and the only shiny I've seen is the red Gyarados in Silver that you're supposed to see.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Apr 1, 2010)

Ironically I was in the bathroom and thinking about this thread and I ran into a shiny Tentcruel while lvling up. I caught it. I felt happy. But I felt my words were thrown in my mouth ( what I said a couple days ago >:V XD)


----------



## PermaFrost (Apr 9, 2010)

I got three, my first was a Dratini. I was inside the cave at Coronet Mountain exactly to look for one to add to my PokÃ©dex and well, I got it. Second I captured a shiny Natu when leveling up my PokÃ©mon, lucky since it only come with PokÃ©-radar. The third is a Ponyta I just came in my way idling.
I like them, but I can help when I see my pink male Dratini and my blue female Ponyta and find it ironic -and sorry if I follow the blue-boy, pink-girl clichÃ©-.


----------



## Tweet (Apr 9, 2010)

I've only encountered them in Pokemon Rumble...Where they're more common than fat goths in Hot Topic.   
Shiny Bidoof, Rhydon, Ratata, Gabite, and Magnezone.


----------



## Lunao (Apr 10, 2010)

A few months ago I had a shiny streak going on.  In the course of a few weeks I got a shiny numel, cubone, and shinx.  The shinx is totally usable with it's nature.  I remember how I got them too.  The shinx was when I was trying to get a shiny mareep, the numel from training at stark mountain, and the cubone from finding one with a thick club for a friend.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 11, 2010)

shiny gallade, shiny porygon z, shiny typhlosion

they are my pride and joy


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 12, 2010)

I had a Shiny Zubat that I evolved all the way to a Crobat on...what was it? I think it might have been either Ruby or Sapphire, but it's been so long since I've played those games, I can't remember.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 12, 2010)

I have a shiny Gyarados on SoulSilver. :V


----------



## were99 (Apr 12, 2010)

Luxy shiney <3<3 <3 In pearl version =D


----------



## AlexInsane (Apr 12, 2010)

The Shiny Gyarados in HG/SS is a shiny, yet it's not RARE like a shiny; you can get a ton of them.


----------

